# Zócalos de CPU a considerar hoy

## i92guboj

Buenas, 

Últimamente mi ordenador personal está haciendo cosas un tanto extrañas. Tiene ya sus añitos, y el actual procesador es un Sempron que me ha dado más de un problema de temperatura, lo cual quizás tenga algo que ver. Estoy pensando en actualizarlo, no porque los requerimientos de mi trabajo hayan subido, sino por eliminar problemas que cada día son más y tan variados que no me voy a parar a enumerarlos.

Como ya digo arriba, mis requerimientos no son especialmente altos, rara vez actualizo mi hardware si no tengo una necesidad real. No realizo tareas intensivas (aparte de las que conlleva ser usuario de Gentoo de forma intrínseca). No uso videojuegos, ni hago diseño 3d, ni edición de video (salvando las raras veces que tengo que cortar algún video casero y poco más).

Llevo tiempo desconectado de las novedades en cuanto a hardware se refiere. Me gustaría saber cuales son los zócalos que debería estar considerando para mi actualización. Por lo que veo en los catálogos las opciones más racionales parecen ser el 775 para Intel y el AM3 para AMD. ¿Opiniones?

Gracias de antemano por cualquier comentario y/o consejo, y saludos a todo el foro.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> las opciones más racionales parecen ser el 775 para Intel y el AM3 para AMD

 

eso es lo que yo creo tb. y me iría de cabeza por un CORE2 DUO desos, aunque quizás no sea mala idea invertir en un SK1156 para los próximos i5/i7, siempre que se consiga a un precio razonable.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias por la confirmación y por la información extra.  :Smile: 

En principio estoy abierto a todas las posibilidades. Investigaré tu sugerencia. No me importa invertir algo más si es para ganar en durabilidad y calidad de componentes, o para tener más facilidad de actualización (y por tanto una vida más larga). Realmente no necesito mucha potencia de proceso. Mi viejo sempron va de perlas con un sistema operativo del 2010 al día para las tareas que le tengo asignadas. El hecho de querer renovarlo viene a raíz de algunos problemas que estoy teniendo desde hace un tiempo con el bus IDE (sobre todo con mi grabadora, que se que está perfectamente) y con el sub-sistema USB que me da más de un quebradero de cabeza algunas veces. También me gustaría conseguir un equipo algo menos ruidoso y que no tenga que tener abierto para que opere bien en verano, pero eso es otra historia que no viene al caso. Aquí pasar de los 40º C. es algo normal cuando llega el calor.

Realmente no me resulta rentable invertir en arreglar una máquina tan vieja. Es por eso que me planteo la renovación, no porque necesite más potencia de proceso.

----------

## natxoblogg

En lo que a intel se refiere, como muy bien apunta gringo, los tiros van al i7, pero según dices para lo que quieres es demasiado, sabiendo que las últimas estadísticas de top500 apuntan que un usuario medio solo va a utilizar un 10% del poder computacional, además que intel, no se cuando se decidirá, ya ha retrasado 2 veces el lanzamiento del i7 precisamente por problemas de calor.

Yo, si me pondria a cambiar el procesador, calidad precio está el AMD 64 x2, están a punto de sacar el x4, pero son rumores, este procesador va francamente bien y fué la mejor opción el año pasado de procesador, comparado con otros y sobretodo con la pequeña chapuza que intel saco el 2 core quad.

Conforme al ruido, bueno siempre están los ventiladores de silicona, que no hacen nada de ruido y van muy bien. Aunque siempre esta la gente que prefiere refrigeración líquida y esas cosas, aunque creo q es una perdida de dinero.

----------

## i92guboj

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> En lo que a intel se refiere, como muy bien apunta gringo, los tiros van al i7, pero según dices para lo que quieres es demasiado, sabiendo que las últimas estadísticas de top500 apuntan que un usuario medio solo va a utilizar un 10% del poder computacional, además que intel, no se cuando se decidirá, ya ha retrasado 2 veces el lanzamiento del i7 precisamente por problemas de calor.
> 
> Yo, si me pondria a cambiar el procesador, calidad precio está el AMD 64 x2, están a punto de sacar el x4, pero son rumores, este procesador va francamente bien y fué la mejor opción el año pasado de procesador, comparado con otros y sobretodo con la pequeña chapuza que intel saco el 2 core quad.

 

Me gustaría saber qué experiencias tenéis los usuarios de este foro con procesadores Intel y AMD en este rango de zócalos del que estamos hablando en lo referente a las temperaturas. Gentoo es especialmente pesado en ese sentido.

 *Quote:*   

> Conforme al ruido, bueno siempre están los ventiladores de silicona, que no hacen nada de ruido y van muy bien. Aunque siempre esta la gente que prefiere refrigeración líquida y esas cosas, aunque creo q es una perdida de dinero.

 

En este sentido es tan solo cosa de comparar fuentes y ventiladores y comprar los adecuados. Es otro tema. Tampoco requiero nada del otro mundo. No estoy en un estudio de grabación ni nada por el estilo y no me voy a gastar un dineral en un equipo de ese tipo porque es un gasto superfluo en mi caso. Si el procesador se calienta menos que mi sempron actual tendré la carcasa cerrada, lo cual también supondrá una diferencia notable en este sentido.

----------

## Brazlee

Creo que AM3 es la mejor opción, se vienen los Phenom II X6 que van a usar AM3...así que AMD no va a realizar un cambio de socket por un buen tiempo. Además de la importancia que le dio a la retrocompatibilidad con el socket anterior...(Unos cuantos Phenom II funcionan en AM2+ y AM3. Y supongo que yendo por AM3 no vas a tener que desembolsar en memorias DDR3.)

Por el lado de Intel, si mal no recuerdo, abandonaron el socket LGA 775 con el Core2Duo. 

Para el Core i7, que está dando vueltas hace más de un año, cambiaron al socket LGA1366. Utilizando un controlador de memoria DDR3. Que al menos hace unos meses estas memorias estaban bastante caras   :Rolling Eyes:  Y por precio/rendimiento tampoco vale la pena (Los Core i7 son costosos, pero rinden bien, en cuanto a los benchmarks que vi de DDR3 no se puede decir lo mismo   :Confused:  ).

Además la gama baja-media de los Core iX (Core i3, Corei5) utiliza otro socket...Así que comprar Intel para actualizar después... no parece lo mejor  :Rolling Eyes: 

Así que en conclusión, mi consejo es que vayas por un motherboard híbrido (DDR2 & DDR3), con 2 o 4GB DDR2, con un Phenom II...

En cuanto a vídeo - no sé si necesitas un cambio también por ese lado - Pero la serie AMD ATI 5000 también rinde muy bien (HD 5750-5770). El único punto flojo que veo de ir por vídeo ATI, son los drivers - quizás mejoraron un poco  :Razz:  - Y habría que ver como aprovecha mplayer el decodificador de video unificado dedicado (UVD) 

Y por último, para no parecer un AMD fanboy jaja, al menos acá en Argentina...los motherboards de Intel están muy caros y si uno quiere vídeo integrado no tienen las mejores opciones :/

Y si se quiere ir por una opción más económica, como dice natxoblogg los AMD Athlon II X2 están muy bien -por 300 pesos argentinos tenes uno de 2.8Ghz-, también son AM3 lo que te permitiría actualizar...

Saludos!

EDITO: No había leído lo último  :Smile: 

Tengo un X2 de los viejos (4600+ 2.4Ghz) con 2GB DDR2 800 OCZ...Y va realmente bien, para vídeo (y juegos) me limita la placa de vídeo. Por las temperaturas, nunca probé con overclocking, pero de fabrica es estable, por acá andamos por los 37-38ºC ...

----------

## i92guboj

En cuanto a gráficos no requiero grandes prestaciones. Ahora mismo tengo una ATi hd2600 y me basta y me sobra con ese chip. Pena que sea AGP, pero no es problema, simplemente escogeré una placa con GPU integrada. Realmente no tengo grandes necesidades en lo que a gráficos se refiere, aparte de una buena resolución y soporte para dos monitores al menos. Los drivers radeon desde git me funcionan bien con mi tarjeta, su tiempo han tardado, pero al menos no tengo la carga de fglrx que ha sido una de las grandes pesadillas de los últimos años para mi. Para mi es más que suficiente, y los drivers mejoran día a día, cualquiera que esté suscrito a las listas de correo de mesa y radeon puede confirmarlo.

Se que tradicionalmente AMD ha sido (con mucha, pero que mucha diferencia) el mejor candidato a la hora de escoger un equipo fácilmente actualizable. Mientras que Intel se ha dedicado a cambiar de zócalo con cada nuevo micro, y a veces incluso dentro de la misma generación (me vienen a la mente los distintos encapsulados del pII, pero seguro que hay ejemplos más recientes). Pero también he tenido algunas malas experiencias con AMD en lo que a temperaturas se refieren. Por eso estoy interesado en conocer las experiencias de los usuarios.

Gracias a todos por toda la información. Realmente la aprecio y me está ayudando bastante. Sigo escuchando.  :Smile: 

----------

## pelelademadera

mi humilde recomendacion desde mi experiencia personal

tube un e2180 y ahora un E7400. la verdad que van muy pero muy bien. yo iria por algun 775 barato. se consiguen los E5*00 y los celeron E3*00 en muy buen precio, y el rendimiento que tienen es excelente. combinalo con algun g31/33 g41/43 o algun nvidia 7025/... y vas a ver que linda pc que armas...

sino algun amd athlon x2 (240 245 o 250) y algun mobo economico onda biostar 8100/8200.

puede ser algun celeron 430 o amd sempron 140 si no necesitas dual core...

un sempron + biostar o celeron + biostar/asrock o algun giga andan en los 100-110 dls en argentina

con un dualcore andan en los 130-140 dls

mi experiencia es solo con intel. y la verdad que no me quejo para nada. estoy mas que satisfecho, y con el OC que permiten, mas aun

el E2180 hace 3.2ghz con cooler stock.... es una nave

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En cuanto a gráficos no requiero grandes prestaciones. Ahora mismo tengo una ATi hd2600 y me basta y me sobra con ese chip. Pena que sea AGP, pero no es problema, simplemente escogeré una placa con GPU integrada. Realmente no tengo grandes necesidades en lo que a gráficos se refiere, aparte de una buena resolución y soporte para dos monitores al menos. Los drivers radeon desde git me funcionan bien con mi tarjeta, su tiempo han tardado, pero al menos no tengo la carga de fglrx que ha sido una de las grandes pesadillas de los últimos años para mi. Para mi es más que suficiente, y los drivers mejoran día a día, cualquiera que esté suscrito a las listas de correo de mesa y radeon puede confirmarlo.
> 
> Se que tradicionalmente AMD ha sido (con mucha, pero que mucha diferencia) el mejor candidato a la hora de escoger un equipo fácilmente actualizable. Mientras que Intel se ha dedicado a cambiar de zócalo con cada nuevo micro, y a veces incluso dentro de la misma generación (me vienen a la mente los distintos encapsulados del pII, pero seguro que hay ejemplos más recientes). Pero también he tenido algunas malas experiencias con AMD en lo que a temperaturas se refieren. Por eso estoy interesado en conocer las experiencias de los usuarios.
> 
> Gracias a todos por toda la información. Realmente la aprecio y me está ayudando bastante. Sigo escuchando. 

 

Yo pienso en una ASUS P6T dale un vistazo estoy seguro que para lo que viene es mas que suficiente, hay mejores pero creo que esta es ideal. 

http://asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=QtpKQuERkuYw6trc

Esa joya deberia costar unos 180 euros.

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias, comprobaré todas vuestras recomendaciones.

El tema económico en si tampoco es que sea problema (dentro de un margen razonable, tampoco tengo el sueldo de la reina de Inglaterra). No me importa gastarme algo más en hardware de calidad. Tan solo que me parece algo superfluo gastármelo en la novedad. Lo último del mercado siempre tiene un precio desorbitado, y dado que no lo necesito sería un gasto de dinero inútil, ya sea mucho o poco.

Gracias a todos una vez más.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

como usuarios de gentoo que somos, imagino que lo mas importante es tener un sistema que ante todo rebaje al máximo los tiempos de compilación. Y en este sentido he visto un i7 920 compilando y es que es flipante : gcc con las uses por defecto en unos 10 minutos, todo el kde en unos 50 minutos, openoffice en apenas 1 hora, etc.

Quiero decir con esto que si te lo puedes permitir yo iría por alguno de estos, a ser posible con el socket nuevo. O quizás un Q6600 p.ej. que ahora deberían estar bastante bien de precio.

Como dicen arriba el problema ya no es el micro sino tb. la placa y la ram si te decides por un i5/i7. Este chaval, que tb. es un usuario de gentoo, se dejó unos 600 euros sólo en placa, ram, micro y fuente, casi ná, aunque ya hace como medio año de esto e imagino que ahora estarán algo mas baratos.

Por lo demás, en casa tengo un amd xp 1800+ y un core2 duo y la verdad estoy contento con ambos. El segundo le pega dos mil vueltas al primero desde luego y tiene unos tiempos de compilación mas o menos accesibles ( quiero decir, gcc en 1 hora p.ej.). Los últimos amd no los he probao asi que no puedo comentar nada de ellos.

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, ahí van mis consejos, por lo que estoy leyendo anteriormente y por lo que deduzco e interpreto necesitas de un hardware de calidad a un precio razonable, pues bien, mis experiencias son las siguientes tanto en Intel como en AMD ...

Intel:

P5AD2-E Premiun, P4 3,2GHz EM64T, Zalman CPNS9500, 4G DDR2 800MHz, Nvidia 7300S, WD Raptor 150GB, ...

Hace algo más de 3 años que lo tengo y ya se está quedando viejo, excelente, ningún problema ...

AOpen i945Ga-PLF, P4 3,6GHz bus 800MHz, 2G HyperX 800MHz, Nvidia 8500GT, 4 discos Seagate de 200GB c/u. ...

También tiene alrededor de 3 años y su rendimiento sobresaliente, ningún problema jamás ...

AMD, mi favorito:

He tenido la tira de ellos, actualmente tengo en funcionamiento un XP Athlon 1.2GHz muy bien, y el más nuevo un Phenom X4 9850 2.5GHz subido a 2.75 sin problemas refrigerado con Zalman CNPS9500 y montado en esta placa, M3A32-MVP Deluxe WiFi-AP Solo, 4G memoria DDR2 GeIL BlackDragon 1066MHz, Nvidia 9600GT, 2 discos WD 1Tera c/u., montado en una caja Antec P183 con fuente Antec TPQ-850, ¿rendimiento? matricula de honor, la mejor máquina que he tenido en mi vida, la CPU es de la serie B3 que actualmente está superada con menos consumo ...

Compraría otro equipo pero lo que existe actualmente en el mercado no me termina de convencer, me estoy mirando las placas Tyan pero en el conjunto de dispositivos se dispara el coste y no estoy (actualmente) por esta labor, Intel saca novedades pero cambia de formato demasiado a menudo, dicen que los i5 rinden mejor que los i7, pero si esperas a comprar siempre estarás en la misma situación, lo nuevo no está experimentado y acarrea problemas además de ser más costoso, un equipo con dispositivos de AMD siempre será más liviano de coste con rendimiento notable, siempre que el usuario esté a la altura de las circunstancias, cosa que no dudo ...

Suerte en el envite amigo, saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

Siendo escueto para no repetir yo presupuestaría estas dos opciones con su placa, fuente,ram,... y elegiría en función del coste que estés dispuesto a asumir:

- Intel Quad Core de gama >= Q6600 en socket 775

- Intel i5 en socket 11556

La primera opción es mucho más económica pero el socket tiene los días contados. La segunda opción tiene más esperanza de vida pero los accesorios elevan el presupuesto. Personalmente lo de la durabilidad de un socket, placa, micro o RAM me parece una tontería, en mi caso siempre que se me queda obsoleta una parte del ordenador, también se quedan obsoletas las demás y la opción mas sensata es actualizar todas.

Que conste que no soy ni de AMD ni de Intel, simplemente elijo la que es mejor opción en cada momento para el uso que yo hago del ordenador y toda la vida ha coincidido que en el momento de comprar procesador AMD era mejor opción calidad/precio, pero en los últimos 3 años Intel me parece mejor.

Saliendo del topic inicial del hilo:

La tarjeta gráfica no produce dudas: nVidia. Solo con ver el README.txt de sus drivers supera como argumento a cualquier otra cosa buena que puedas decir de una ATI.

Si tu presupuesto te permite el lujo de escoger el resto de componentes en vez de conformarte con lo que te ofrece tu tienda más cercana, algunas recomendaciones:

-Para Placas, marcas que me gustan para Intel: Asus en gama alta,MSI en gama media y Asrok y Gigabyte en gama económica.

-Para la fuente, iría a por una Enermax o Antec y si se te van del presupuesto a por una Zalman.

-Para la RAM, marcas que me gustan, GeiL, OCZ, Corsair,Crucial o G.SKILL.

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## i92guboj

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Siendo escueto para no repetir yo presupuestaría estas dos opciones con su placa, fuente,ram,... y elegiría en función del coste que estés dispuesto a asumir:
> 
> - Intel Quad Core de gama >= Q6600 en socket 775
> 
> - Intel i5 en socket 11556
> ...

 

Aunque a veces puede no ser una opción viable, y es complicado encontrar algunas piezas. Más de una vez he sudado bastante para encontrar una placa para algún k7 que aún tengo por ahí. A veces no se trata tanto de actualizar (1 ghz de más la verdad no me va a solucionar nada), sino de poder encontrar repuestos. Si el zócalo va a tener una vida más larga en el mercado quizás tenga menos problemas en ese sentido, o no... quién sabe.

 *Quote:*   

> Que conste que no soy ni de AMD ni de Intel, simplemente elijo la que es mejor opción en cada momento para el uso que yo hago del ordenador y toda la vida ha coincidido que en el momento de comprar procesador AMD era mejor opción calidad/precio, pero en los últimos 3 años Intel me parece mejor.

 

Yo tampoco siento afiliación religiosa alguna. Por eso ahora trato de discernir cual será la mejor opción. Veo puntos positivos en ambas marcas, aún no me he decidido, he empezado por el zócalo porque creo que es el punto decisivo alrededor del cual gira todo lo demás. Lo siguiente a tener en cuenta seguramente vaya a ser el chipset, seguramente haya más de uno que sea problemático en alguno u otro sentido (por cierto, si alguien quiere comentar algo en ese sentido bienvenido sea).

 *Quote:*   

> Saliendo del topic inicial del hilo:
> 
> La tarjeta gráfica no produce dudas: nVidia. Solo con ver el README.txt de sus drivers supera como argumento a cualquier otra cosa buena que puedas decir de una ATI.

 

Para 3d probablemente no me lo pensaría. Pero el simple hecho de no tener que preocuparme de actualizar un solo driver con cada kernel me puede. He usado tarjetas nvidia durante años y jamás he tenido ningún problema. Para otro tipo de máquina ni me lo pensaría, pero en el estado actual del driver radeon creo que los chips de ati simplemente encajan mejor con mi propósito a día de hoy. Mañana ya se verá. No necesito un alto rendimiento en 3d para nada, y el rendimiento 2d de los drivers abiertos supera con creces cualquier experiencia que yo haya tenido con nvidia y con fglrx, por no hablar de que no tengo que preocuparme del framebuffer a paso de tortuga gracias a IKMS (hasta donde yo se ni fglrx ni nvidia lo soportan).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tu presupuesto te permite el lujo de escoger el resto de componentes en vez de conformarte con lo que te ofrece tu tienda más cercana, algunas recomendaciones:
> 
> -Para Placas, marcas que me gustan para Intel: Asus en gama alta,MSI en gama media y Asrok y Gigabyte en gama económica.
> ...

 

Más recomendaciones a tener en cuenta. Mil gracias por todo.  :Smile: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

Si no necesitas nada más de lo que tienes, yo me gastaría el dinero en otras cosas...

¿Es un sempron de 32 bits?, los basados en athlon-xp (thoroughbred), si es así, prueba con sys-power/athcool

¿Qué tipo de Host Controller Interface es el de tu USB? Había algunos que no se adecuaban del todo al estándar. La opción más barata es una tarjeta PCI USB.

Pega un lspci, porfa (y si no es mucho pedir -v). Lo del bus IDE, valga la redundancia IDEm de idem, tarjetita y listo.

hurd al rescate   :Cool: 

Por unos veinte euros todo arreglado.

----------

## pelelademadera

pasa hurd que un cambio, a veces te asegura tiempo de vida.

yo me jugaria con un mobo y micro nuevo, claro esta que necesita tambien rams.

intel o amd, son gustos, o conveniencia momentanea. hoy por hoy, por lo que yo he visto, desde los core duo, son ampliamente superiores a los amd. siempre y cuando practiques OC.

amd tiene muy buenas opciones tambien. y mothers. que se yo. la gente recomienda asus. yo la verdad que tube muchoos problemas con la marca. mas que nada con modelos economicos. por lo que con mothers baratos, opto por asrock (nunca me fallo 1) biostar (solo 1 me fallo) o msi. y asus solo para los de alta gama, xq la verdad que no me gusta andar llevando cosas al rma.... mejores marcas aun son dfi y abit.

----------

## i92guboj

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Si no necesitas nada más de lo que tienes, yo me gastaría el dinero en otras cosas...
> 
> ¿Es un sempron de 32 bits?, los basados en athlon-xp (thoroughbred), si es así, prueba con sys-power/athcool
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de Host Controller Interface es el de tu USB? Había algunos que no se adecuaban del todo al estándar. La opción más barata es una tarjeta PCI USB.
> ...

 

Es otra posibilidad a considerar, la sopesaré y en caso oportuno abriré un nuevo hilo si la veo viable. Pego lspci aunque no quiero alargar mucho la conversación sobre esto en este hilo, para no liar mucho las cosas. En cualquier caso, en principio soy reacio a invertir más dinero en una máquina tan antigua, y más si lo que está comenzando a fallar es la placa, porque pinche lo que pinche en ella nada me garantiza que vaya a funcionar correctamente.

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb Host Bridge (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce 250Gb PCI System Management (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK8S Parallel ATA Controller (v2.5) (rev a2)

00:0a.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Serial ATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AGP Host to PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb PCI-to-PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 PRO AGP [Radeon HD 2600 PRO AGP]

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV630/M76 audio device [Radeon HD 2600 Series]

02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster

02:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

----------

## the incredible hurd

Veo que es un sempron de 64bits, athcool descartado.

¿Qué controladores usas para PATA y SATA de nvidia? En uno de ellos advierten todavía en el kernel que es experimental.

No tengo conocicimiento de incompatibilidades USB nVidia, pero puedes conectar al host EHCI (USB2.0) todas las conexiones de tu equipo (son 127 las conexiones que permite en total).

Diagnosticar un fallo en la placa base es complicado y caro como consecuencia de ello.

A mí no me gusta desechar equipos. Si puedes espera, la compra de ATI por parte de AMD es para incorporar las instrucciones gráficas en el procesador o CPU; en AMD están a punto de romper el binomio CPU-GPU, será su próxima generación de procesadores, que se espera para finales de este año (2010). En cuanto aparezca, ya pueden espabilar los de nVidia e intel.

AMD ha tomado la iniciativa desde sus amd64 y cada paso que da lo da muy inteligentemente.

Intenta aguantar unos meses, yo lo haría.

P.d.: Lo de la liberación de los controladores de las gráficas de ATI por parte de AMD es una chorrada. Lo único que les interesa es añadir las instrucciones gráficas a las CPU. Es muy difícil cambiar una licencia por otra, si no imposible. Lo siento por los desafortunados poseedores de gráficas ATI. Aunque sus controladores de código abierto son infinitamente mejores que nouveau.

Saludos y siento haberte entretenido, veo que estás decidido a comprar nuevo hardware.

----------

## i92guboj

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Veo que es un sempron de 64bits, athcool descartado.
> 
> ¿Qué controladores usas para PATA y SATA de nvidia? En uno de ellos advierten todavía en el kernel que es experimental.
> 
> No tengo conocicimiento de incompatibilidades USB nVidia, pero puedes conectar al host EHCI (USB2.0) todas las conexiones de tu equipo (son 127 las conexiones que permite en total).
> ...

 

Quizás lo haga tras estudiar la situación un poco. Como ya digo, llevo mucho tiempo apartado del tema hardware y no tengo ni idea de la actual situación, ni de qué esperar en el futuro cercano. Supongo que si llevo tiempo aguantando las paranoias de mi pc puedo aguantar un poco más. Quizás sea lo que mandan los tiempos, tendré en cuenta todo lo expuesto aquí.

----------

## pcmaster

Si lo que te da problemas son el IDe y el USB, quizá lo que necesites cambiar sea la placa base, más que el procesador. También puede que un kernel nuevo o actualizar la BIOS solucionen algo. ¿Qué placa base tienes y qué versión de BIOS lleva instalada?

Si tienes problemas de calentamiento con la CPU, quizá la caja del Pc no tenga la suficiente refrigeración o el ventilador del procesador esté averiado u obstruído por el polvo. Revísalo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Si lo que te da problemas son el IDe y el USB, quizá lo que necesites cambiar sea la placa base, más que el procesador. También puede que un kernel nuevo o actualizar la BIOS solucionen algo. ¿Qué placa base tienes y qué versión de BIOS lleva instalada?

 

Los problema los da la placa base, si. El tema es que es hardware antiguo en el cual no quiero invertir ni un céntimo más (en principio), y si cambio placa cambio micro y memoria. Estamos hablando de un sempron k8 con memoria ddr y una gráfica agp. Tiene sus añitos ya.

 *Quote:*   

> Si tienes problemas de calentamiento con la CPU, quizá la caja del Pc no tenga la suficiente refrigeración o el ventilador del procesador esté averiado u obstruído por el polvo. Revísalo.

 

Ventilador ok (y he probado más de todas formas, con idénticos resultados), silicona en perfecto estado (la cambio cada poco tiempo), la carcasa como dije más arriba está perpetuamente desmontada. El ordenador está literalmente sujeto a un esqueleto de metal que más mínimo de lo que es no puede ser. Ahora mismo no hay problema, en verano la cosa cambia bastante. Aún así, en invierno y estando aquí alrededor de los 8º C no es raro que el micro pase de los 65 mientras compilo algo, temperatura que sin ser peligrosa es excesiva para mi gusto en estas fechas.

No hago overclocking desde los tiempos del 486 sx, así que eso queda totalmente descartado. La BIOS está en perfecto estado, el problema no existía antes con el mismo firmware en mi BIOS que tengo actualmente. En cuanto al kernel, estamos en las mismas, tengo kernels desde .28 en adelante, y de todas formas no podría usar nada por debajo de un .30 por mi configuración actual de hardware, y nada por debajo de un .32 si quiero seguir usando KMS.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Aunque el tema esta un poco adelantado aportare algo a la causa.

En estos tiempo Intel tiene totalmente dominado el mercado de los procesadores, aunque son un poco mas caros que los AMD te rinden mejor a la hora de emplear alguna tarea en tu computador.

Intel con su socket 775 tienen una gran variedad de procesadores con diferentes timings y precios para todo tipo de bolsillos y usuarios. Te puedes ilustrar un poco entrando en este link donde aparece una lista de todos los modelos de procesadores de doble núcleo.

PD: Mas abajo, puedes encontrar la lista de los demás procesadores de Intel.

Volviendo al tema. Me imagino que tu sempron va en un socket 754, si no lo sabias, AMD descontinuo ese socket porque era super inestable que es lo que te esta pasando a ti.

Como eres un usuario normal y no quieres gastarte mucho en hardware, lo que te recomiendo es que te compres un motherboard (Tarjeta madre) marca MSI, Asrock, ECS Elite Group, ASUS, DFI o Abit que estas marcas son baratas y son muy buenas tambien podras usar tus mismas memorias DDR2

El único inconveniente que tendría seria con los discos duros porque actualmente los motherboard modernos solo tienen un puerto IDE, tendras que comprar discos y cdrom de conexion SATA.

Ojala se halla entendido lo que quise decir.

Saludos

----------

## bontakun

por experiencia... te recomiendo no basarte en cuanto dura un socalo en el mercado... si no cuanto t va a durar lo que estas comprando...

con esto t digo, tengo un 775 (E6600) que ya lleva algo mas de 4 años en el mercado, aun puedo encontrar mejoras q soporte bien mi placa madre pero solo por el tema de memorias ram lo mejor seria cambiar arquitectura y con ello socket para estar a la par con ddr3, cosa con la que el socket 775 ya no es compatible, también deberías saber q en terminos de hardware estamos en la trancición con el USB3.0 y el sata6G, inicialmente no significaran grandes mejoras a corto plazo, pero a largo plazo la cosa podría ser diferente.

yo me lansaría con un AMD x2 o x4 siesque no hay mucha diferencia en el precio y no escapa a tu presupuesto (auq en gamas medias a bajas dificilmente serán mas caros q intel)... y t enfoques directamente en la placa madre, que tenga cualquier cosa q t permita actualizarte, pero no para cambiar ram o procesador, componentes que quedan obsoletos cada dos años practicamente, si que q prestes atencion a los puertos, pci-ex como corresponde; porque el pci 1.1 q concemos se está quedando en el pasado, de esta forma podrás conseguir placas USB3.0 o sata6G siesque lo requieras, lo mismo para el puerto de video... tal vez algún dia requieras una targeta de video con potencia, en toncs que el puero pci-x16 sea  2.0

la verdad es q datos para escojer hay muchos... ya te han dicho vastantes... pero cualquier cosa puedes seguir preguntando

pero t insisto... no t enfoques en cambiar proce mas adelante... a menos que lo hagas en menos de dos años...

saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> Como eres un usuario normal y no quieres gastarte mucho en hardware, lo que te recomiendo es que te compres un motherboard (Tarjeta madre) marca MSI, Asrock, ECS Elite Group, ASUS, DFI o Abit que estas marcas son baratas y son muy buenas tambien podras usar tus mismas memorias DDR2

 

El tema no es tanto el dinero como el gastar por gastar. Ya dije arriba que no me importa gastarme más en hardware de calidad o que me ofrezca una vida media más larga. Lo que no quiero es gastarme una burrada tan solo por estar a la última, porque no necesito esa clase de potencia extra. El rango de cpu's del que hablamos en el hilo ya rebasan con creces mis requerimientos, ten en cuenta que ahora mismo uso un sempron y va perfecto para mis tareas.

 *Quote:*   

> El único inconveniente que tendría seria con los discos duros porque actualmente los motherboard modernos solo tienen un puerto IDE, tendras que comprar discos y cdrom de conexion SATA.

 

Eso nunca es problema para mi. Yo tan solo tengo dentro de la carcasa el disco duro principal, que es el que necesito para arrancar. Todos los demás van en carcasas externas y por tanto el tipo de interfaz que utilicen es irrelevante. De todas formas, la gran mayoría de ellos (si no todos, la verdad no recuerdo ahora mismo) son SATA.

----------

## natxoblogg

Vamos con un presupuesto simple, echo en la pagina de "app"	

Un ordenador algo simple y básico, a ver que te parece, más que nada por que aparece la pasta algo muy importante.

Procesadores		AMD-ATHLON-64-X2-5000-AM2+-BOX		46,90 €		 		

Placas Base Amd	PB.-ASUS-M4A785T-M-SOCKET-AM3-DDR3-MATX		77,60 €

Discos Duros		SEAGATE-DD-500GB-SATAII-16MB-1PLATO		45,40 €

Memorias Ram		KINGSTON-DDR3-2GB-PC1333MHZ-CL7		56,00 €

Torres		       CARCASA-SEMIT.-ATX-COLORS-IT-M8024-C34-ATX-4		37,00 €		 		

Ventiladores		VENTILADOR-CPU-478-775-939-AM2-KATANA3		21,10 €

Multilectores		MULTI-LECTOR-USB-2-0---ALL-IN-ONE		 3,40 €

Lector Dvd		        LG-DVD-DH16NS30-16X-SATA-NEGRO-OEM		13,90 €

Grabadoras Dvd		LG-DVR-GH22NP20RBBB-IDE-NEGRA-OEM		25,00 €

Tarjetas Graficas	ZOTAC.-GEFORCE-9500GT-1024M-GDDR2-128BITS-PCIE-2.0		54,10 €

Total:				 380,40 €

Hay miles de configuraciones y muchas más paginas donde pueden hacerte un presupuesto, pero según el uso que vas a darle, o creo que vas a darle, según decias esta seria, a mi ver, una buena configuración y barata.

Con intel tendriamos un precio parecido.

ya nos dices.

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias. No es necesario que os molestéis tanto, una vez que tenga claro lo que voy a hacer puedo escoger una configuración yo solo, en realidad tan solo necesito (estrictamente hablando) placa, memoria y micro (siempre que tenga una GPU integrada). Seguramente cambie la carcasa porque también quiero una fuente nueva, aunque no es estrictamente necesario.

Sigo investigando.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> ]Sigo investigando.

 

Conozco Córdoba en verano y yo pensaría sinceramente en refrigeración líquida, ni tan siquiera te das cuenta de que hay un ordenador en funcionamiento. Stolz es un experto en ello, por lo que he leído.

Murderer_Fresh, ¿trabajas para intel verdad?   :Laughing: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   ]Sigo investigando. 
> 
> Conozco Córdoba en verano y yo pensaría sinceramente en refrigeración líquida, ni tan siquiera te das cuenta de que hay un ordenador en funcionamiento. Stolz es un experto en ello, por lo que he leído.

 

Córdoba capital es terrible, he vivido allí bastante tiempo. Ahora yo vivo más al sur, en Lucena, y es otro infierno en verano. Aquí hay temporadas en las que no bajas de 35 grados ni durante la madrugada. No obstante nunca he usado refrigeración líquida. Es un tema que nunca he investigado, quizás debería abrir otro hilo a ese respecto para dejarme aconsejar por alguien más experto en la materia. Aunque siempre he pensado que sería un sistema demasiado engorroso y caro. Quizás la cosa hoy día haya cambiado, no se. Gracias por el apunte.

----------

## chumi

Hace poco encontré esta página y me la apunte porque me pareció interesante... Se actualiza automáticamente (o incluso le puedes pedir que se actualice) y presenta una relación rendimiento/precio de cpu's del mercado. Puedes ordenarlo por rendimiento, precio o la relación entre ambos. Al menos puede servir para ver en qué modelo empiezas a pagar por novedad más que por rendimiento...

Saludos!!

Perdón... me dejaba el link...  :Smile: 

http://paulisageek.com/compare/cpu/

----------

## i92guboj

Realmente interesante para los que andamos perdidos. Gracias por el aporte.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Murderer_Fresh, ¿trabajas para intel verdad?  

  Por que lo dices?   :Laughing: 

 *chumi wrote:*   

> Hace poco encontré esta página y me la apunte porque me pareció interesante... Se actualiza automáticamente (o incluso le puedes pedir que se actualice) y presenta una relación rendimiento/precio de cpu's del mercado. Puedes ordenarlo por rendimiento, precio o la relación entre ambos. Al menos puede servir para ver en qué modelo empiezas a pagar por novedad más que por rendimiento...
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> Perdón... me dejaba el link... 
> ...

 No entiendo la escala de Performace / Price alguien ma la explica?

PD: Muy bueno el links gracias por compartilo

Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No entiendo la escala de Performace / Price alguien ma la explica?
> 
> 

 

Rendimiento / Precio

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

>  *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   
> 
> No entiendo la escala de Performace / Price alguien ma la explica?
> 
>  
> ...

 Si eso lo se pero cuando sale en la casilla que dice Performace / Price sale un valor por ejemplo 34.2 que significa eso? A ese valor es que me refiero que no se lo significa

----------

## AnFe

Divides Performance entre Price, como pone. Sale directo... A mismo rendimiento, cuanto más alto sea el factor, mejor (menos precio). A mismo precio, cuanto mayor sea el factor, mayor rendimiento.

Un saludo

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *AnFe wrote:*   

> Divides Performance entre Price, como pone. Sale directo... A mismo rendimiento, cuanto más alto sea el factor, mejor (menos precio). A mismo precio, cuanto mayor sea el factor, mayor rendimiento.
> 
> Un saludo

 Gracias por la aclaración

----------

## i92guboj

Muy buenas. Aquí sigo dándole vueltas al asunto. Estoy decidido por AMD, y la cosa, en principio, queda entre estas dos placas:

ASUS M4A77TD SOCKET AM3 4 X DDR3 ATX

GIGABYTE MA785GT-UD3H AM3 ATX VGA DDR3

Los precios son similares, aunque la ASUS no lleva VGA integrada, lo cual añadiría una tarjeta gráfica PCI-E al presupuesto (la mía actual es AGP). Por lo que la balanza se decanta a favor del modelo de Gigabyte. El único problema que le veo es que mis dos monitores actuales tienen conector VGA. Tengo conversores DVI->VGA para ambos monitores, pero no se si existen conectores HDMI->VGA (ni si valdría la pena usarlos).

En tal caso a lo mejor me convendría usar una placa más barata sin VGA integrada y comprar una PCI-E barata con dos salidas DVI. 

Gracias de nuevo a todos.

----------

## i92guboj

Esta tiene un conector DVI y otro VGA:

http://appinformatica.com/placas-base-amd-pb.-asus-m4a785t-m-socket-am3-ddr3-matx.php

La pregunta del millón: ¿alquien sabe que tal va este chipset en Linux?

```
Chipset AMD 785G/SB710 
```

El chip de red es Realtek, no creo que de problemas, y siempre puedo incrustar una pci normal y corriente si los diera. Sobre el sonido (VT1708S) no tengo ni idea. Si alguien tiene experiencia con estos chips y puede comentar algo a favor o en contra me sería de gran utilidad.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> La pregunta del millón: ¿alquien sabe que tal va este chipset en Linux? 

 

hablas de la gráfica integrada o de todo el chipset de placa ? 

Aqui dicen que hay soporte para el acelerador, imagino que el chipset estará soportado tb., linux suele tener buen soporte para estas cosas.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzQyOQ

 *Quote:*   

> Sobre el sonido (VT1708S) no tengo ni idea

 

lo he mirado muy rápido por encima pero por lo que entiendo aqui está soportado por lo menos por la 1.0.20

http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Changes_v1.0.20_v1.0.21

a ver si te sirve de algo, personalmente no tengo experiencia con este hardware.

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   La pregunta del millón: ¿alquien sabe que tal va este chipset en Linux?  
> 
> hablas de la gráfica integrada o de todo el chipset de placa ? 
> 
> Aqui dicen que hay soporte para el acelerador, imagino que el chipset estará soportado tb., linux suele tener buen soporte para estas cosas.

 

Me refiero al chipset. Particularmente en lo que toca al bus SATA. Aunque la verdad es que llevo años sin tener problemas con ningún chip en particular bajo Linux. 

La gráfica integrada debería funcionar sin muchos problemas con el driver radeon hasta donde yo se. Aunque siempre puede haber problemas a no ser que alguien que use esta misma placa pueda confirmarme que todo funciona al 100%.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Sobre el sonido (VT1708S) no tengo ni idea 
> 
> lo he mirado muy rápido por encima pero por lo que entiendo aqui está soportado por lo menos por la 1.0.20
> ...

 

Gracias. La mayoría de problemas de sonido son debidos a la baja calidad de algunos drivers ALSA. Por ejemplo, en el caso del ca0106 que uso ahora mismo con mi Audigy, el problema es que si hay algo sonando con surround el plugin dmix no funciona, el dispositivo se bloquea, y no puedo usar nada más que requiera sonido. Bastante molesto en algunas circunstancias, la verdad. Éste mismo driver, hasta hace poco, ni siquiera tenía un canal master, así que cada vez que había que ajustar el volumen tenía que cambiar todos los canales uno por uno. No un gran problema para mi, con un poco de shell scripting se arregla casi todo, pero definitivamente un signo de que las cosas en ALSA no van como debieran. Hablamos de un driver para una tarjeta que lleva siglos en el mercado, nada de última generación.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a ver si te sirve de algo, personalmente no tengo experiencia con este hardware.
> 
> saluetes 

 

Cada dato que me podáis dar cuenta. Lo agradezco.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Aunque la verdad es que llevo años sin tener problemas con ningún chip en particular bajo Linux. 

 

idem, la verdad es un tema que ya ni me preocupa en linux.

Ya sabes que puedes tirar de ahci, eso si está soportado en linux y casi seguro que tb. por tu placa.

 *Quote:*   

> La mayoría de problemas de sonido son debidos a la baja calidad de algunos drivers ALSA

 

personalmente me dá lo mismo, sólo escucho música y veo alguna peli de vez en cuando, pero si, el soporte y la calidad de algunos drivers alsa es malo tirando a basura inútil por lo que se puede leer en algunos foros.

Imagino que ya lo habrás estudiado pero como mencionas una Audigy, he leído varias veces que el driver OSS funciona infinitamente mejor que el de alsa.

por si te sirve de algo ...

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, los users que conozco con igual chipset no se han  quejado de nada. 

el tema es la vga, que ati aun va medio mal con sus drivers. si lo usas solo para ver la pc, pelis y alguna que otra cosa, ni te vas a enterar. si usas wune, ahi vas a notar la diferencia...

si compras ati, fijate que el southbridge sea un 710 o superior y no el 700.

y si compras asus, tene cuidado con los productos de baja clase de asus.

yo he tenido muchos problemas, que se solucionan con rma, pero a veces molesta...

en gral. prefiero abit, si consigo... aca en argentina es dificil... entonces mis opciones son gigabyte/msi/asus. pero en gama baja, opto por biostar y asrock antes que por asus.

si bien parecen re feos los mothers a la vista (los asrock principalmente), andan muy bien, y nunca fallo uno... al menos, al momento de armarlo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> personalmente me dá lo mismo, sólo escucho música y veo alguna peli de vez en cuando, pero si, el soporte y la calidad de algunos drivers alsa es malo tirando a basura inútil por lo que se puede leer en algunos foros.
> 
> Imagino que ya lo habrás estudiado pero como mencionas una Audigy, he leído varias veces que el driver OSS funciona infinitamente mejor que el de alsa.
> ...

 

Yo mismo usé oss4 durante algún tiempo, con buenos resultados, pero la mayoría de los programas no lo soportan bien excepto para playback y poco más. Muchos mezcladores tienen problemas, y la mayoría de programas especializados no funcionan con oss4, o no lo hacían. No se si habrá cambiado la cosa últimamente.

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> mira, los users que conozco con igual chipset no se han  quejado de nada. 
> 
> el tema es la vga, que ati aun va medio mal con sus drivers. si lo usas solo para ver la pc, pelis y alguna que otra cosa, ni te vas a enterar. si usas wune, ahi vas a notar la diferencia...

 

No uso el ordenador para jugar. En temas gráficos lo tengo claro: si requieres 3d a la última, nVidia con el driver propietario. Si tus exigencias no son tan altas, ATi con el driver abierto radeon. fglrx es pésimo, ya me cansé de batallar con él hace tiempo. Y los drivers abiertos de nVidia aún no tienen un nivel mínimo de calidad, para mi gusto.

Gracias a los dos por la información. Sigo considerando posibilidades y mirando precios.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Yo mismo usé oss4 durante algún tiempo, con buenos resultados, pero la mayoría de los programas no lo soportan bien excepto para playback y poco más. Muchos mezcladores tienen problemas, y la mayoría de programas especializados no funcionan con oss4, o no lo hacían. No se si habrá cambiado la cosa últimamente. 

 

pues ni idea, ya digo que mientras que pueda escuchar musica y ver alguna peli con una calidad medianamente aceptable me doy por satisfecho. 

Por la gráfica, yo cogería la nvidia mas cutre que haya con soporte vdpau - creo que el driver lo soporta en algunos modelos de gama media; de ati la verdad estoy bastante asqueado y ni me lo plantearía.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Bueno, ya he tomado una decisión y mi hardware viene de camino. La placa al final ha sido una ASUS. La M4A785TD-V EVO.

La cpu es un phenom ii a 3.0 ghz, y la ran una kingston normalita de 2gb/ddr3/1333. No he querido gastar mucho en cpu ni ram porque realmente no necesito más, y porque una cpu el doble de potente me va a costar la mitad de lo que vale esta dentro de unos meses, y siempre la puedo cambiar. En total la compra no llega a los 200€.

Gracias a todos por participar y por la ideas. Me han sido realmente útiles. Ya comentaré como va la migración, por si a alguien le interesa.

----------

## pakolo

Vaya pepinaco te vas a pillar, más o menos eso te aconsejaría yo ya que no es demasiado caro para lo que petan esos micros. Por otro lado el otro día estuve probando el controlador libre para las nvidia, el nouveau este, y la verdad es que va bastante bien, se nota que va más lento que el propietario pero se le ve buen futuro al tema. Que disfrutes los múltiples núcleos en tus próximas compilaciones, jejeje. Por cierto, para el calor no te olvides de activarle el cool'n'quiet y no le metas mucha matraca compilativa en los meses estivales aunque yo al mío se la he metido y no le ha pasado nada, ya me contarás.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pakolo wrote:*   

> Vaya pepinaco te vas a pillar, más o menos eso te aconsejaría yo ya que no es demasiado caro para lo que petan esos micros. Por otro lado el otro día estuve probando el controlador libre para las nvidia, el nouveau este, y la verdad es que va bastante bien, se nota que va más lento que el propietario pero se le ve buen futuro al tema. Que disfrutes los múltiples núcleos en tus próximas compilaciones, jejeje. Por cierto, para el calor no te olvides de activarle el cool'n'quiet y no le metas mucha matraca compilativa en los meses estivales aunque yo al mío se la he metido y no le ha pasado nada, ya me contarás.

 

Buenas, pakolo, me alegra verte por aquí.

Aún estoy esperando piezas. Con la Semana Santa de por medio aquí ya se sabe...   :Confused:  y yo tampoco he hecho nada estos días así que uno por el otro la casa sin barrer, como se suele decir. En cuanto lo ensamble todo ya os iré contando como va la cosa. 

Saludos a todos.

----------

## natxoblogg

muy buena placa si señor!!!

----------

## i92guboj

Bueno, ya está todo montado y funcionando a excepción de uno de los monitores para el cual necesitaré un adaptador vga-dvi distinto del que tenía. 

El hardware en si no me ha dado grandes problemas. Los únicos que he tenido han sido debidos a mi falta de experiencia con LVM, pero todo está solucionado ya, y funciona adecuadamente, incluyendo los chips de audio, red y video.

----------

